
Ask H: Django vs. Node.js for web app development? - iwansyahp
I come from Java background (Serlvet + JSP) for building web app. Would you guys give me some subjectives factor which tech to use in building web app? I plan to build a web app with REST API, Google Cloud Platform? small team (+&#x2F;1 15 people) that gonna build the app have no experience of in web development in Django and NodeJS.<p>I had seen another thread on this subject, but I think it is the old thread (almost 2 or 3 years ago) so I think this is an update.
======
jjude
Always code in the language that you and your team knows. But if you have
specific reasons to move away, then consider these points:

* django comes with an admin app which is a huge time saver.

* if your app is like CMS (or related), then django is the best way to go

* if the same team is going to manage the front-end (in some JS framework like angular), then probably you should choose nodejs. Within nodejs, hapijs is a secure framework for API development

------
midgetjones
Wait, the team have no experience in either framework? What's the reason for
choosing these two?

